# DreamChi Pouchii headin to Zorana



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here you go :]

3.5 x 4.5 black chi fab (added a small paw charm for cute looks)








inside black chi fab









hope you like it! :icescream: cant wait for u to use it on ur walkies :happy7:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh that is really nice, love it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Oh that is really nice, love it!


Thank u!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Love it!!! Can't wait to get my blankie.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Love it!!! Can't wait to get my blankie.


Thanks TLI! Hehe I just read ur pm. I'll get back to you soon. Gotta roll outta bed first ^.^


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks u


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thanks TLI! Hehe I just read ur pm. I'll get back to you soon. Gotta roll outta bed first ^.^


No rush honey pie. I'm up to my neck in house cleaning, errands, cleaning out car, etc.  xxx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay!! It's coming!!! I can't wait to get it! Thanks Pidge!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You are a clever girl,wish i could make things


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very nice ! i love mine that i ordered a year ago. its just like that one only bigger size. i use it in my pocketbook to keep reciepts and change in.  ( i also bought one that was the other chi color fabric for my secret santa. i hope she's enjoying hers too )


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> No rush honey pie. I'm up to my neck in house cleaning, errands, cleaning out car, etc.  xxx


mmm pie...~ u are always busy busy!!! hehe



Zorana1125 said:


> Yay!! It's coming!!! I can't wait to get it! Thanks Pidge!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


yay!!! welcome hehe :cheer:



michele said:


> You are a clever girl,wish i could make things


thank u michele! once u get the hang of it u can be so crafty :] and if not sewin...theres other fun crafts out there!



elaina said:


> very nice ! i love mine that i ordered a year ago. its just like that one only bigger size. i use it in my pocketbook to keep reciepts and change in.  ( i also bought one that was the other chi color fabric for my secret santa. i hope she's enjoying hers too )


thankie elaine! im so happy to hear u are still using it!  who was ur secret santa that u bought it for? hehe i dont rember it seems like it was dinosaur ages ago:daisy:


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

How pretty  I love the paw detail


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

it was just last Christmas... alittle over a year ago. you were one of my SS, so of course i didnt get you one . . but my other one was Brandy. hope she's still enjoying hers


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

guccigrande said:


> How pretty  I love the paw detail


Thanks! Hehe those little charms are so cute



elaina said:


> it was just last Christmas... alittle over a year ago. you were one of my SS, so of course i didnt get you one . . but my other one was Brandy. hope she's still enjoying hers


Hehehe that would be silly lmao!  ah appleblossom? Hope she's making use of it too!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cute! I love the little paw charm too


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Very cute! I love the little paw charm too


Thanks! Cute enough to order one? Balwa ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am one of those women that hate to carry a purse. If I can get by with it I give hubby my drivers license and debit card if he is with me and we are out. 

I have been thinking I need to order a blanket for Jaxx from you. I just have to wait a month or so until hubby forgets how much I spent on Christmas. I love the blankets you make and Jaxx so needs a blanket he can cuddle under so I can quit leaving a huge blanket out on his chair all the time.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah ok  I don't know how women can go around without a bag lol. I always need my makeup, money, cards, poop bags, cellphone, pen, lucky coin, receipts with me lol! Yay blanket! Rofl u must've spent a loadful for Xmas if ur waitin a month hahaha  looking forward to it!


----------

